# Digital thermometer inline question



## Grey (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello everyone! First time poster on GTA aquaria. I'm going to be starting up a 20L planted tank. I'm looking to keep the install clean and have everything I can out of the tank. I'm going to be building a DIY inline heater and that has me thinking (if I can build a inline heater, why not add an inline thermometer). I will be using this.

So the question is, can it be done? Will I get an accurate reading? Should it be befor or after the heater OR going to the filter? Should I just get the expensive ADA NA thermometer? All ideas are welcome. I apologize if its been asked be for but, just not sure how to word the question in the search on this form.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Grey said:


> Hello everyone! First time poster on GTA aquaria. I'm going to be starting up a 20L planted tank. I'm looking to keep the install clean and have everything I can out of the tank. I'm going to be building a DIY inline heater and that has me thinking (if I can build a inline heater, why not add an inline thermometer). I will be using this.
> 
> So the question is, can it be done? Will I get an accurate reading? Should it be befor or after the heater OR going to the filter? Should I just get the expensive ADA NA thermometer? All ideas are welcome. I apologize if its been asked be for but, just not sure how to word the question in the search on this form.
> Thanks guys.


You could just get an hydor inline heater lol


----------



## Grey (Feb 9, 2013)

Jaysan said:


> You could just get an hydor inline heater lol


I could, but what's the fun in that! Besides they don't tell me what the temp is in the tank.  or do they?


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

no the hydor does not give you a temp reading and no other heater does(that i know of or maybe the fluval e series with its lcd monitor does i cant remember). i think its safe to say that you will need a thermometer. however because you want everything out of the tank the hydor inline heater is designed for that but you will have to pick up a canister filter. I guess you are probably going the lily pipes way too. If you grab clear tubing for the canister i think that is a pro to the out of tank look too.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

that thermomiter has a cord, the end needs to be in the water somewhere and the cord needs to come out of the water. Putting this in the intake or outflow tube would not be a good idea as you would have to make a hole in the tube and seal it somehow, this seal would be a weak point in the system and a cause of concern for failure.

I have a few thermomiters but not one in every tank, I just make sure I have one in the tank while setting up the heater to be sure I have it set just right which takes a few days.

If I want to check that the temp is ok I just stick a finger in and I know right away if the temp is off and there is a problem.

I usually put the themomiter on the side of the tank so its not seen all the time.

One like the link would barely be noticed inside the tank


----------



## Grey (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks guys for replying. Yea I guess my idea will be more of a problem than anything! I'm just going to play it safe and buy the Ada thermometer.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I saw heaters at big als north york on feb.9, they were inline with a themostate on the front of it displayed in LCD. You could get one of those. Or you could simply place the thermostates cord in the (I'm hoping) HOB filter. Wouldn't work with a canister lol.


----------

